# Arrow of Light Awards



## gketell

My son is bridging out of Cub Scouts and into Boy Scouts this month.  My wife runs his den and, with her help, 9 of the 11 boys has earned the Arrow of Light which is the highest achievement in Cub Scouts and the only Cub Scout Achievement you get to carry forward to Boy Scouts.  

To honor their achievement my wife and I made these award plaques.  We did everything involved other than wrapping the thread around the dowels (that the boys parents did).  









The plaque is 1x6 red oak hand cut on the band saw and then sanded for eons and routed with a 1/8" round-over bit in my dremel.  We then stained it with Minwax Provencial stain.  The arrow itself is made from 3/8" dowel that we stained.  I used the bandsaw to cut the knock and the slot for the arrow heads which are hand lapped stone glued in with epoxy and wrapped with synthetic sinew.  The fletching is feathers bought from Michael's and hand split and glued on then wrapped with more sinew.  Each arrow is wrapped with embroidery thread with a stripe representing each accomplishment the boy achieved during his time in Cub Scouts.
The drape was created from feathers we ordered on-line glued onto leather thong with wooden beads from Michael's.

GK


----------



## Pen Maker

Why you'd be Handy to have around.. NICE JOB


----------



## darrenjttu

Nice! All I got was a cheap wooden aarow when I got my aarow of light. Its nice to see kids are still in the cub scouts.


----------



## pentex

Great idea and workmanship. They will always remember these. I am 72 and I still remember when I was chosen for the Order of the Arrow when I was a Boy Scout.


----------



## bitshird

That must make you feel very good, Those boys should treasure those plaques a long time.


----------



## Pen Maker

Are you kidding? Kids these days. They'll be using it for a rain slicker hanger for the weeks out!


----------



## nava1uni

Gregg,
  Those are beautiful.  I am sure that all of the boys will be pleased.  Having a teenager I know that they still like things that make memories and connections.


----------



## VisExp

Very nice work Greg, and a great way to honor the boys achievements.


----------



## ranchonodinero

Beautiful work and something the Grandchildren will cherish.


----------



## dntrost

Very nice and a true labor of love!


----------



## stoneman

Very nice idea and execution. The boys must love them.


----------



## gketell

Thanks for all the nice comments.

Pen Maker, I hope you are wrong but there are at least three of the boys I think you will be right about.  One of them keeps getting in trouble over and over for going fishing..... in their fish tank.

Stoneman, we will find out Friday night.  That is when they are presented with the awards.

GK


----------



## ldb2000

Great Craftmanship in those awards . They will cherish them , always .


----------

